# Fenwick Fenglass fly rods?



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry never held a Fenglass. I just bought a 7' 2pc 5wt EC Sweetheart glass from Cabela's though. They're on sale for less than $30. I can tell you for fiberglass it's a pretty fast and definitely feels more like a 6wt. It's going to replace my 6pc travel rod under the seat of my truck for unexpected opportunity ponds etc...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/EAGLE-CLAW-SWEETHEART-GLASS/2318533.uts?searchPath=/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=fiberglass+fly+rod&CQ_st=b


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I volunteer with Project Healing waters in Indianapolis and a few guys have the eagel claw glass rods. They are very, very good for being a $30 rod. I will probably get one eventually because why not?! The Mrs. and I live on the west side of Indy 2 mins away from a massive industrial complex. There are 14 stocked, fishable ponds in a half sq. mile. This is a majority of our fishing during the work week. Depending on what we are chasing I use a 6wt shorestalker or my 7wt H2. When I go after carp, I roll with my 8wt Recon. I also have a sweet river to chase smallies that is a 30 min drive and wadable. I think the 8'3" Glass would be a killer set-up for the LMB in the ponds and the bigger Smallies in the fall. I'll probably buy it regardless and pair it with the new Battenkill disc drag. I was just hoping someone has tried one already ;-)

Lou


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years ago (at least forty) Fenwick was a great American rod company and those of us that built our own rods used their blanks a lot (I still have one or two blanks sitting around somewhere - as well as one first generation graphite spinner that I built back then - that's still in service....). Then, like so many other makers they sold out and the brand moved offshore. Check them out, compare against other brands -but know that the blanks and other components are done over near China somewhere.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Echo glass blanks. I have a bunch of Swift Epics which are amazing rods but also pretty expensive.


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

That 7 ft 5 wt is the best deal going on a small-stream rod. While the more modern trend has been toward lighter weight rods for wild trout, the 5 wt will cast a bushy stimulator/tandem rig with authority. However, personally, I prefer a longer rod for bass. If I was going to have one bass rod, I would probably go with a 6 wt.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

THX1138 said:


> I volunteer with Project Healing waters in Indianapolis and a few guys have the eagel claw glass rods. They are very, very good for being a $30 rod. I will probably get one eventually because why not?! The Mrs. and I live on the west side of Indy 2 mins away from a massive industrial complex. There are 14 stocked, fishable ponds in a half sq. mile. This is a majority of our fishing during the work week. Depending on what we are chasing I use a 6wt shorestalker or my 7wt H2. When I go after carp, I roll with my 8wt Recon. I also have a sweet river to chase smallies that is a 30 min drive and wadable. I think the 8'3" Glass would be a killer set-up for the LMB in the ponds and the bigger Smallies in the fall. I'll probably buy it regardless and pair it with the new Battenkill disc drag. I was just hoping someone has tried one already ;-)
> 
> Lou


Lou, I do stuff for Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing as well. Have your thrown the TFO PHW 5wt? It's a pretty sweet rod for the money as well. Since you're a volunteer with them, you can get a deal from their program for volunteers. Check with your "Project Lead" for more details about that discount program thru PHWFF.

Funny about that lil Eagal Claw rod for $30. Hard to beat that deal! Looks almost like Redington's Butter stick!

I believe Fenwick was bought out by Pure Fishing. Pure Fishing Also bought out the Hardy/Greys rod companies (Greys was a very good rod company from England, which HArdy bought them out some years ago). So they moved the rod designer/engineer from Greys over to Fenwick to give them a new punch in the fly rod dept. (they've been dead in that dept for many years now) He's the guy that developed the Aetos a couple of years ago and is now doing other things, like the Fenglass rod.

Ted Haas


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Great info Ted


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Funny how things that go around come around. I remember fishing those glass rods for bass with my dad when I was probably about 15 years old, they weren't Fenwick, I am sure they were just something he bought at K-Mart! X2 on Bob's comment on Fenwick, I owned several spinning rods and they had good action.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you guys for the input  I think I'm gonna get one for sure now I just need to decide on 7wt or 8wt...

Lou


----------

